# Charging 6 Volt Batterys



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

I have White 2-105 tractor. That has two 6 Volt battery's hooked up to get the 12 Volts.

I always charge up the battery's after unhooking them. Than switch charger to 6 volts.

Can I just keep the charger on 12 Volts? Than hook one clip to the POS and one clip to the NEG post of the same battery? Or one clip to one bat and one clip to the 2and bat?

What are you guys doing with two 6 Volt battery's?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

If you unhook the batteries and charge each separately, you need to charge with the charger on 6V. If you unhook the batteries from the tractor, and connect the positive of one battery to the negative of the other battery (known as series), you charge on 12V. If you disconnect the batteries from the tractor and hook them together pos to pos and neg to neg (known as parallel), charge on 6V.

If you leave the batteries on the tractor, charge according to if they are wired series or parallel.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no idea about the tractor or the battery setup, but if it were me, I believe I would connect the battery charger to the frame or the neg post of the "first battery" and the pos post of the "second battery" 
Assuming you have two 6 volt batteries wired in series to create a 12v potential...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I have no idea about the tractor or the battery setup, but if it were me, I believe I would connect the battery charger to the frame or the neg post of the "first battery" and the pos post of the "second battery"
> Assuming you have two 6 volt batteries wired in series to create a 12v potential...


Yes I did it that way on ih any thing from 706 to 1066 thousands of times always worked great


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My JD 4020's had two 12 volts in them in series to equal 24 volt there is no need to disconnect the batteries. Just hook up charger set to 6 Volt to each battery. We always used two chargers to charge batteries one on each battery never had to unhook any cables.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

The 4040 is 2 - 6 volt batteries for a 12 volt system. You can charge or jump them through the starter at 12 volts otherwise I unhook them. That is according to the manual.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Leave em connected, attach the hot on the battery charger to the same positive post that goes to the starter, attach the black (negative) on the battery charger to either the frame or the negative post on the batteries that goes to the frame and charge on 12 volts. If you think you have a bad battery then completely disconnect them and charge one at a time on 6 volts then test em.

Word of advice and I did this to both our White 2-110's and a 1755 and 1855, ditch the 6 volt batteries and go with a single big 12 volt stud post battery. A single 12 usually costs less than two 6 volts, is more reliable and todays high output 12 volt batteries will have more cold cranking amps than two 6 volts. Not to mention you just cut future bad connections in half.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

When it is time to replace the battery's I will go with your idea with one battery. Makes more sense.


----------

